# فرص وظيفية للنساء برواتب تبدأ من 4000 ريال



## ياسمين ماهر (4 مارس 2019)

*

فرص وظيفية للنساء برواتب تبدأ من 4000 ريال 







شركة حلويات كبرى في جدة ترغب بتوظيف 
(أخصائيات مبيعات) 

مميزات الوظيفة

دوام فترة واحدة

راتب شهري 4000 ريال 

مكافأة نهاية الشهر 1000 ريال في حالة الانضباط وعدم الغياب 

تأمين طبي

إجازة سنوية

يشترط
أن تكون المتقدمة سعودية الجنسية
مؤهل ثانوية أو دبلوم أو جامعي 
العمر من 20 إلى 37 سنة 
لحجز وظيفتك سجل بياناتك عبر الرابط التالي 
https://docs.google.com/forms/d/e/1FAIpQLSd6sBBBGmds6srfHd_mGyTWY9Te_2xRcdjEBkMbRntrJxpx5Q/viewform
​*


----------

